# Shoalwater cat 19



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking forward to ordering this boat in the next couple of weeks. I think I'm going to have them put a 115 e-tech on it. Anything I should know before I proceed. Any problems, advice, recommended upgrades, etc.? Also anyone know the best place to go and buy the t-top roof?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I might have to go with you the first ten or twelve trips to show you first hand and make sure its worth fishing in...haha


-mac-


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*T Top*

We used *Danny Hubbell* at Coastal Aluminum in *Rockport* 2381 Hwy 35 Bypass *Rockport*, Texas 78382-0000. Phone: (361) 758-3334. *... for all our aluminum work. However the 19 might be a bit short to throw a T top on, you are going to loose alot of casting area unless you wade most of the time and only need it for while you are running. In that case, no problem. good luck and have fun picking out the boat. *


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Craig Vossler (T tops and more) in POC, you dream it he will build it!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Seems to me like putting a T-Top on a 19 ft boat would restrict your fishing area by a HUGE amount...


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*I have one*

I have a few suggestions. First, I was one of the first to put a 4 stroke Yamaha 115 on one of them. I wouldn't trade it for any on the water. Second, several have had problems with the e-tec and the lower unit intake getting hot. Third, that boat is not made to handle the weight of the t-top. You might consider getting a bigger one to handle the t-top. Several owners were not pleased with the 19 footer. If you plan on fishing four grown men and filling the live well with water (it makes the rear end heavy) then it may not be the boat for you. I fish with my two boys and never put water into the live well. It is perfect for me and I love it. It gets heavy in the rear end with four people and a full live well and takes on water in the outlets on the back. The four stroke has performed above my expectations.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

The guy I got my Aquasport 19-6 from removed the t-top for that very reason. I may add a bimini some day for times when i want to take a break in the shade or something, but I dont want a permanent top to get in the way.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

tickbird said:


> I have a few suggestions. First, I was one of the first to put a 4 stroke Yamaha 115 on one of them. I wouldn't trade it for any on the water. Second, several have had problems with the e-tec and the lower unit intake getting hot. Third, that boat is not made to handle the weight of the t-top. You might consider getting a bigger one to handle the t-top. Several owners were not pleased with the 19 footer. If you plan on fishing four grown men and filling the live well with water (it makes the rear end heavy) then it may not be the boat for you. I fish with my two boys and never put water into the live well. It is perfect for me and I love it. It gets heavy in the rear end with four people and a full live well and takes on water in the outlets on the back. The four stroke has performed above my expectations.


 I fished a tournament out of one last year with four guys, and I agree with what tickbird says..... at least that was my experience on the 19 shoalwater cat..... we made a long run from East Bay to the Dike, and man it was bumpy. Drifted reefs in East Bay and took on water several times in the back. But again that is my only one experience and it had a TTop with a 115 etec on it........


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Heres a new one with a Yamaha 115

http://www.fishingworld.com/vDealer...ails.tmpl?SKU=132608213436075974&RID=85671522


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Adpostel*

You are correct. If he is a 'croaker soaker' or fishes with live bait, this is not the boat for him. The back end gets heavy and makes it ride rough and take on water. I am a wade fisherman and have no extras on it, power pole, t-tops, full live wells, trolling motors, do not do well on this size of boat. It is a light boat made to run skinny and without no frills. Mine does that as good as any I have ever been in. Including the hole shot with the 4 stroke. With the fin on it, you better hold on because it gets out quick.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you guys very much. Anything else I should know about this boat? Any help with ideas on color choices or options to add? I know I'm going to add a gps combo, which one is the best bet for your money?


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Color*

Mine is the royal blue color. The sea foam (light green) looks nice. Also saw one at Trans in Palacios last week that was maroon if you are an aggie.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

The picture i had in my head was the royal blue with matching webbing, is that what you did? And Which area do you mostly fish?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The E-Tec is the best choice.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

If you are getting the E-Tec a low water pickup is a must...I used to own a 19 cat with an E-Tec and putting a Bob's low water pickup was the best money I ever spent. I sold it to by a poling skiff but I miss that boat every day.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

What was your speed with the E-tech? Did you have a 115?


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

its a submarine...takes water bad. Shoalcrate jane will tell you


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

im jonesing for this same boat. glad i came across this thread. lots of good information!


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

You need to re-think this


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

*?*



cstaceyt said:


> You need to re-think this


do tell?


----------



## texas218 (Apr 6, 2015)

*19 Cat*

Neat little boat. Question for those of you with the 19 on the coastline trailer. Are you able to get it in your garage? What heights are you seeing (with trailer) and which console do you have?

Thanks


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

I started this thread back in 2012 and never re visited the thread. We ended up ordering the 21 shoal cat and absolutely love it with no complaints.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

If you watch other boats with a T top you will see the shade is most always on the water, but if you want it for electronics and holding life vests then you got a deal


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

Run, don't walk, from that boat. Miserable


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Osopeyronies said:


> Run, don't walk, from that boat. Miserable[/QUOTE
> 
> Miserable? What makes it miserable? I love mine it handles chop decent, gets me wherever i need to go, and easy to maneuver. Its all i needed. Everyone is different though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

DustinB09 said:


> Osopeyronies said:
> 
> 
> > Run, don't walk, from that boat. Miserable[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> DustinB09 said:
> 
> 
> > That guy is miserable, never a positive post.
> ...


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

The older Shoalwater cats cat sneezed worse than most other catamaran style hulls I've been on. If they've updated the design recently this may not be a problem, but the older ones were pretty bad


----------



## Gonzaleziam (Jan 26, 2013)

southpaw said:


> The older Shoalwater cats cat sneezed worse than most other catamaran style hulls I've been on. If they've updated the design recently this may not be a problem, but the older ones were pretty bad


How old are you talking about?


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

southpaw said:


> The older Shoalwater cats cat sneezed worse than most other catamaran style hulls I've been on. If they've updated the design recently this may not be a problem, but the older ones were pretty bad


i cant speak for the older ones or if they've changed the design any but the 2015 isn't bad.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought a brand new one last month. So far, so good. It's not the fastest thing on the water, but it suits my needs and my bank account 100%. Very pleased customer here.


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

Not a fan of this boat. Buddy has one and while it does okay, there are many better boats out there for the same money. What has been said about the etec is 100 % true...not the motors problem, it's a Shoalwater problem.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

I had a 19 cat. It was a very good boat. Would get as skinny as I needed it to. Took on chop ok, I turned it into a submarine on a couple of occasions but was my fault. Regret getting rid of it but I couldn't get any cooperation/ response from Shoalwater at all. They are what drove me away from the boat. It's been a few years. Hopefully something has changed over there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> DustinB09 said:
> 
> 
> > That guy is miserable, never a positive post.
> ...


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 19 cat and the boat works great for me. After a year of owning it, zero problems with the 115 etec. I never have any water or gear in the back hatches and use the rear ice chest for dry storage. That way, you can get up and run pretty darn shallow and won't have any issues of water coming over the rear. If you wade a lot then this boat is great. If you plan on croaker soaking with 4 big guys then this boat would not be a good choice. I'm very happy with it for the fishing I do.


----------



## coach57 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a 19 cat and absolutely love it. It has a 130 etec and I have not needed a pick up and I run my engine up a lot with no problem. Back end anchored in rough conditions can cause water to come onto the back but it bales itself out quick. Given size and design I think it handles chop extremely well and I have run it through spit shallow water to running out of the jetties. It is an easy boat to clean up and out and with the etec is extremely low maintenance. This was the perfect boat for me when I bought and is still great, it's all about what you like.


----------



## Osopeyronies (Dec 14, 2014)

*Very true*



SiteCast said:


> Not a fan of this boat. Buddy has one and while it does okay, there are many better boats out there for the same money. What has been said about the etec is 100 % true...not the motors problem, it's a Shoalwater problem.


Boat is poorly designed...rigging is arguably the worst you'll see in the industry . Good luck


----------

